
Timescript: The only scripting language with time travel support - CyberPigeon
https://github.com/apccurtiss/TIMESCRIPT
======
pferde
I had to laugh at the commit message of the single commit in the repo:

FINISHED THE LANGUAGE, NOW TIME TO CHECK IT INTO VERSION CONTROL

Cool idea, though, like something out of a sci-fi novel. :)

------
svecoldr
nice ;):

throw Error('A const declaration, Really? What is this, Haskell?');

